# Rvq Grill



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

Been thinking about going to the RVQ grill and was wondering if anyone ahs one and if they like it. Easy clean up? Hot enough grill? Any problems? Would you recomend it?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

zrxfishing said:


> Been thinking about going to the RVQ grill and was wondering if anyone ahs one and if they like it. Easy clean up? Hot enough grill? Any problems? Would you recomend it?


The biggest problem I have with the rvq gills is that they're so close to the camper and usually under the awning. Alot of us, including myself use the Weber Q or the Grill 2 go. These two allow portability so you can use it camping, in the back yard, or where ever. We've been camping with a large group and at dinner we'll all bring our grills to one location to cook. Based on a quick search the rvq grill II is close in price to the grill 2 go and about $50.00 less than the Q 200. In my personal experience I'll say the Q 200 cooks almost as well as my cast iron Broil Master grill in my back yard. Good luck with your decision.

Brad


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> Been thinking about going to the RVQ grill and was wondering if anyone ahs one and if they like it. Easy clean up? Hot enough grill? Any problems? Would you recomend it?


The biggest problem I have with the rvq gills is that they're so close to the camper and usually under the awning. Alot of us, including myself use the Weber Q or the Grill 2 go. These two allow portability so you can use it camping, in the back yard, or where ever. We've been camping with a large group and at dinner we'll all bring our grills to one location to cook. Based on a quick search the rvq grill II is close in price to the grill 2 go and about $50.00 less than the Q 200. In my personal experience I'll say the Q 200 cooks almost as well as my cast iron Broil Master grill in my back yard. Good luck with your decision.

Brad
[/quote]

I have the Weber Q200 and it is by far, the best propane grill I've ever had - including the $500 one sitting on my deck, at home. The cast iron grate, plus the full rectangular burner below, ensures no cold spots or hot spots and very even cooking.

It fits perfectly in the pass-thru storage bay (have to put it in lenght-wise, then rotate and it it is a perfect fit). And I bought the fold-up rolling cart that also fits well in the storage bay. The cart allows me to free up picnic table space - and a lot of campgrounds provide only a 6' table, so table space can be a problem sometimes. Also, I use a 20# gas bottle and the hose from our Coleman stove for fuel. I put the bottle in a milk crate and wind the hose around the top of the tank. It slides easily in and out of my truck bed. It takes me about 5 minutes to set it up and then I'm "cookin' with gas."

I'm sure there are other good grills out there, but I'm sold on the Weber Q grills.

Mike


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

I had the grill 2 go a couple years ago. I gave it away. Couldn't stand taking it apart and cleaning everything everytime you used it. To me it defeated the purpose of using the grill. I like cranking the heat up and burning off the grease to clean a grill. I've been using the weber go-anywhere grill for the past 3 years and it works ok. I was just looking for more heat and more convenience. After reading about it now I'm leaning towards the q200 or the q220.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I added a RVQ to the outside cooktop. I like it and it works well for me. I did add ceramic briquettes for an even heat and easier cleanup. While we mostly use the OB at dog events I like to tailgate in style. Now, I also bring the my coleman stove and table top grill and the pot burner for the clam/lobster steamer. This way i'm not tripping on any hoses while cooking. We try to cover all of the meat groups. I do beef and chicken on the RVQ and pork on the table top grill and use the cooktop/coleman stove for bbq pulled pork and or chicken with low and slow cooking. Raw little neck clams on ice. Your results may vary, hot cast iron looks just like cold cast iron and I'm a trained professional. James


----------

